# Chilean Flame Tarantula (Euathlus sp. "Chile Flame"



## Justyn (Jan 18, 2008)

Out of all the tarantula species that came in from Chile, this is perhaps the most interestingly colored.  Look at that red with the black.  A dwarf species to boot!

Mature Male











Mature Female


----------



## verry_sweet (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow very nice. Are they yours?


----------



## Justyn (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you.  They are mine.  I just imported a large shipment.



verry_sweet said:


> Wow very nice. Are they yours?


----------



## Szopek (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice spider. My Euathlus be same - I home so

Ps. Sorry, my english in not perfect


----------



## verry_sweet (Jan 19, 2008)

Justyn said:


> Thank you.  They are mine.  I just imported a large shipment.



Let me know when you get some slings please?  

Do you have Euathlus sp. “Yellow”?


----------



## kitty_b (Jan 19, 2008)

how large is your female? my "red" and "yellow" girls are only about 2"


----------



## jen1302 (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice pics iv'e got a sling arriving tomorrow there so cute and loverly colour.

To add to my small but growing collection.


----------



## Mina (Mar 13, 2008)

They are adorable!!  I saw one at a show recently and didn't buy it because it is a mature male and there were no ladies available for him.
He was a very pretty baby and was gentle enough to be handled.


----------



## pearson340 (Apr 9, 2008)

just picked up 9 of these babys only slings but fingers crossed they all live long lives


----------



## hardtohandle (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello! I have a sling labeled "Euathlus ssp. 'Red'", will they turn out to be like that when it grows or its just another specie? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## sick4x4 (Apr 28, 2008)

hardtohandle said:


> Hello! I have a sling labeled "Euathlus ssp. 'Red'", will they turn out to be like that when it grows or its just another specie?
> 
> Thanks!!!


different species all together, sorry mate....


----------



## GoTerps (Apr 28, 2008)

sick4x4 said:


> different species all together, sorry mate....


Are you really sure your "chile flame" and his "red" are not one and the same?

Eric


----------



## sick4x4 (Apr 28, 2008)

eric,
im pretty sure...i thought they were the same at first too but the guys at SSW said other wise..i know they had both at one time...

wayne


----------



## Norsken (Apr 29, 2008)

I think they are the same:

http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/product_info.php?products_id=919


----------



## sick4x4 (Apr 29, 2008)

thats interesting:?  never saw both id's in the name like that???? ummm i know joel had 2 different species for sale, 1 was called sp "Chilean flame" and the other sp "red"... if they are the same could one b a dwarf species cuzz my flames are mature and 3"s.....


----------



## Stuart C (Apr 29, 2008)

I was looking at sp. Red as well, whats the difference between the two? ( I too had been looking at The Spider Shop where they are labeled as sp. Red with common name Chile Flame)


----------



## sick4x4 (Apr 29, 2008)

Stuart C said:


> I was looking at sp. Red as well, whats the difference between the two?


i was under the understanding it was size but it seems it could be variants of the same species....mine are definitely dwarfs though i have heard where these do get to the 4"-5"s...i'm not sure now, thanks eric lol...

wayne


----------



## Stuart C (Apr 29, 2008)

either way its a nice T and you know you will end up buying one of each anyway even if they do turn out to be the same lol


----------



## sick4x4 (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah mine are cohabitating right now, soo i hope to have sacs in the near future...


----------



## GoTerps (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Wayne,



sick4x4 said:


> eric,
> im pretty sure...i thought they were the same at first too but the guys at SSW said other wise..i know they had both at one time...
> 
> wayne


Different sources produced different common names.

There were slings from Europe (as "red") available before the WC's (as "chile flame") were available here.  Same spider.

Most dealers only know what's been told to them (and sold to them) by the Chile guys... and I won't get started on them in this thread.  

Eric


----------



## sick4x4 (Apr 30, 2008)

GoTerps said:


> Hi Wayne,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol....thanks for the clarification....so is there a specific identification name or just Euathlus sp'????


----------



## Philth (Apr 30, 2008)

What about sp. "Yellow" ?  They all seem the same.

Later, Tom


----------



## Jerm357 (May 9, 2009)

I just picked up one of these T's and was wondering if there is any new info on them now? I bought it as a "Dwarf Chilean Flame" from a local reptile show and it looks just like the spider in the first pic in this thread. From the research I have been doing Im thinking the real name for this species is "Euathlus sp. Red." Ill get some pics up soon but it looks just like the this...





I found this care sheet but Im not sure if I should follow it. http://www.chilearacnidos.com/ (Just click T's then Euathlus sp. Chile flame)
What do you guys think?


----------

